# Why cant i find any info on this plant? (crypt undulata "red")



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

I bought it from Petsmart in their little gel-filled puches a few weeks ago. 
Came as 3 little plants, leaves were roughly 3/4" long, 1/4" wide. Its grown since then

But I cant seem to find any info on it. I seem to find a lot reguarding the wendtii types. But I have no idea what this one is supposed to look like, how to really take care of it, etc...

It was labeled as "cryptocoryne undulata 'red' "
and here are 2 pictures of it in my tanks. Looks like the single plant is doing better than the other 2

http://imageshack.com/a/img138/7857/0vyw.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img89/9268/i6fd.jpg

Why is it called "red"? are the plants supposed to change to that instead of green? Is it just the undersides? How can I prune it? Was this supposed to be a low or high light plant?


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

I've got this in my tanks, and in my experience it's pretty easy to keep. It will turn red and wavy under high light, but will grow just fine under low light conditions.


----------



## twentypoundtabby (Dec 7, 2013)

I also got some from Petsmart. I treat it the same as I do my cryptocoryne wendtii (low light) and it does fine.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have some as well but mine is kinda picky with temps. i did a big water change with a bit cooler water than normal to induce spawning in my angels and it melted away totally. mine under low light and no ferts had a pretty pinkish shade to the leaves


----------



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

So do I just leave it as is? Or do I need to prune it at all?

So the green will turn darker/red and wavy and thats how its supposed to be?


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have several of these guys in my tank. treat them as you would any other crypt. they grow fairly quick. trim off leaves as they start to die. should get some red to them as they mature.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

here is mine had been in the tank probably 3 months under pretty low light


----------



## Absolut Talent (Feb 5, 2014)

thanks for the info guys. and ty for the picture wicca. Mine is starting to get those reddish leaves, and I was about to cut it as I thought it was dying. Glad I didnt.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

I was so tempted to get these the last trip to Petsmart, next trip I believe I will pick some up, they look nice.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

These are awesome plants, I got the petsmart variety as well and they took off and filled my spec v right up. At this point I am going to pull some out and transfer them to my 28g

They seem pretty foolproof.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i did notice this one likes to melt. its the only crypt i have ever had melt with a water change with a temp difference. it also melted all the way back to roots when i moved it to my tb tank with ro water and low ph. its finally comming back though and i just put some into a new tank today as well. im kinda waiting to see if it melts back or not.


----------

